# Hemilaryngectomy



## jackjones62 (Nov 11, 2009)

I would bill this operative note as follows:

CPT 31561 - Laryngoscopy, direct, operative, w/arytoidectomy w/operating microscope
CPT 31541 - 59 Laryngoscopy, direct, operative w/excision of tumor and/or stripping of vocal cords or epiglottis w/operating microscope

There are no CCI edits, both procedures were performed during the same operative session but distinct, hence the use of modifier 59.  If a denial for one or the other is received, appeal, these should both be payable.  

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Nov 11, 2009)

My finding are the same Jennifer.


----------



## jackjones62 (Nov 12, 2009)

My personal opinion is no, "hemi" means half, did your surgeon remove have of the larynx? not that I read, so based on my coding experience, this was a microlaryngoscopy with artenoidectomy and excision of tumor/vocal cords & part epiglottis and CPT 31561 & 31541-59 adequately describe the procedures performed in the operative report provided.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

